# borbet center bore question



## cheese_sandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

i have borbet type e's 16x7.5 et35 in a 4x100 bolt pattern. does anyone know what the center bore size is. i used the search and came up with multiple answers. the reason is i need hub centric rings for my mkII. any help is appreciated


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: borbet center bore question (cheese_sandwich)*

there will be multiple answers. 
your going to have to measure it yourself to be sure what your wheels are.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: borbet center bore question (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_there will be multiple answers. 
your going to have to measure it yourself to be sure what your wheels are. 

+1
you don't want to start guessing............


----------



## cheese_sandwich (Aug 4, 2009)

i wasnt going to start guessing, but in my searches i have found answers like 63.3 and 64mm. i dont know about you but i cant eyeball .7 of a mm. thats why i asked


----------

